# New to Saltwater Flyfishing



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

I was down in PCB/Okaloosa 2 weeks ago. We had a great time, and I was finally able to saltwater fly fish. Amazing. Well, after Hurricane Ike had passed and the gulf calmed down enough to fly fish it was Wedensday morning. I hit Okaloosa beach with a size crease fly and got a lady fish to hit but no take







, then switched to crab patterns, nothin







not even a nibble. Back in PCB on Thursday morning I had no luck at all with any form of tackle. Wife and I hit the beach at 11:00 and the crowd was thick in the water. I took the fly gear out anyway. I made my way out to the sandbars that were the least crowded and started throwing Murkin crabs, Mc Fleas, Shrimp patterns, still nothin!







So I thought to myself, when this happens in freshwater bodies of water I just go smaller fly size. BINGO! I had just piked up a chartruse/white clouser #6 or #7 , started getting good hits but no takers. changed to a brown and gold deciver #10 got a Pompano but tossed the hook. Few cast later nothin again







. I dug through the now full of water fly box (got to get a water tight one) Tied on the smallest fly I had, a McShrimp maybe size 12 or 14. First cast with the McShrimp big hit, got an AmberJack, fought like a 2 lb. bass. Got him to my hand and he was about 9in. long and about half as tall as my hand. What a fun litte fish to catch!







Unable to get pics , i need to get a waterproof camera. Just could not get out to the deeper water where the big ones were. Saltwater flyfishing is great and will take getting used to.
Does anyone have some suggestions as to what I could do to land bigger fish? Thanks in advance.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bigpopper (10/2/2008)* got an AmberJack, fought like a 2 lb. bass.


We usually don't catch too many amberjack off the beach. You sure it wasn't a small jack crevalle?

Jack Crevalle:










Amberjack:


----------



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

> *true-king (10/4/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *bigpopper (10/2/2008)* got an AmberJack, fought like a 2 lb. bass.
> ...


Yep, he was an Amberjack, just like the pic above but small, about 9 in.

I was reel excited to catch him that close to shore.


----------

